# Another batch .....



## rd_ab_penman (Dec 7, 2020)

Bolt Action Braided Polymer pen blanks ready to go. Just have to install the fittings.


----------



## mark james (Dec 7, 2020)

Great blanks and I love the photo layouts!


----------

